# I need help with baby....



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

Most of the older memebers remember me and baby. Baby is my chihuahua of 10 years that I have had since I was 13 years old. Baby has some medical problems she had diabites (but isn't on medication anymore for that) She has kidey damage and has to take medication for that for the rest of her life. 

Heres the help I need.....
I have to move out of my home of 16 years. Because the man who owns it has passed on and his childern do not want to continue to rent it out they want to sell it. (Due to me taking care of my child alone) I do not have that kind of money. I am now working 2 jobs just to support myself and my child (because her father has left us) Some of you might know the story. I have to move into an apartment for the time being and cannot take baby with me. I am at a loss in what to do I have helping rescues in my town for over 6 years now and have met alot of good people but not many into chihuahuas or willing to take on her (special needs). I loved this place and loved the people I have met here and thought I could find somone here willing to take baby and love her for the rest of her years ( She still has many loving years to share with somone) I am crying as I type this because its so hard to do and I dont know what eles to do this is my last option. I am scared to trust anyone because baby is not spayed and cannot be spayed because of her health. Baby loves dogs and kids baby is so sweet and well mannered. She goes potty outside and loves to play with stuff animals and run like a mad dog through the house. Please is there anyone out there who i can trust to love baby as I have somone to help me? To keep in touch with me about baby and to take care of her with this special need. I don't want to lose my dog because she is such apart of my family. I have to do this for my child...like I said I don't know what eles to do...


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi Teresa,isnt there an apartment you can rent that will allow you to take Baby with you, i wish i could look after her for you but im in UK.


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

not in kentucky...I hate it here...I have looked in 3 different counties. Lexington, Mt sterling, and frenchburg. None within where I can move....


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That really sucks Teresa  I can't take her in, I have 3 already, in an apartment. I hope you can find someone to help out. 

If you want I'll post this on another board I go on.


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

that would be great are they as good of people as people here? I ONLY WANT THE BEST FOR MY BABY..THE BEST!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Yes they are. :wink: Very dedicated owners.


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

great! then pass this on if you could....


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

ahh how heart breaking, ohh mylo would love to have a friend i wish i could help but im in the uk. Poor baby, hope you find her a good home!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I found this, do a search and see if they have any with dog allowed.http://www.247apartments.com/apartments/Country/US/Kentucky/Kentucky-apartments.asp


----------



## BlondieAMC (Apr 22, 2006)

How heartbreaking. I know it had to be a tough decision that you are making. Hope you find someone in your area that might take her in. It would be aweful if you never got to see her again. Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

My heart breaks for you as I read this post. I just can't imagine not being able to take my dog.

One thing, don't give up on finding a place. I manage properties for my brother...he has a no pet rule, but I always bend it IF I meet the dog and owner. I can tell (and I would say a chihuahua has a good chance at being accepted) when a dog will be looked after and not ignored (which is the reason they can be destructive). I think you should make an effort to meet the mgrs and be sure they can meet Baby and even get references from friends and your current landlord that she is housebroken and good inside. I don't know if you use a crate, but that can sway landlords if they know she isn't roaming in the house.

I feel that you might be able to find something that way. Also talk to every single person you know. Someone might have a garage apt. If there is a large pet deposit, you can make payments on that. Don't give up.

I wish I could take her for you. I have three dogs already! But, keep trying.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I was given this link http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi and she said that you may be able to find a rescue there, if needed.

Also maybe you could let your potential landlord know about your history with Baby. You're not just some "pet owner" you really care for her and take good care of her, maybe that could sway them. 

Try not to give up just yet.


----------



## CryBles (Aug 29, 2006)

I would offer to look after her until you could take her back.. but, you live in Kentucky.. if you were in Il it would probably be easier for me to help you out..because I'd be more than willing to help


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

This is so sad.  I hope you find someone, or better yet find a way to keep her yourself. I'm in Oklahoma, or i would take her in a heartbeat.


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

TeresaAnn,

I'm in Alabama, how far away are you?

I'd be more than willing to help you out if at all possible, permanently if needed, or just until you get on your feet and maybe something will come up where you can have her with you?

I don't know if you remember, but a few months ago, I was set to be the forever retirement home of a Proux retired little guy named Nicky, he was 9 years old, but sadly he passed during his neuter.

PM me if you care to, and I can give you my phone #'s etc.

My heart goes out to you.

Marie


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

I live in Owensboro, KY, is she good with other dogs? I have 2 chihuahuas right now.
What city do you live in exactally, I know someone who owns Apartments in Louisville and Lexington, and they dont accept pets, but...I can talk to him and I bet he would let you.


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

All of these accept pets in Lexington

Valleyfield 
(866) 840-7645 ext. 8919 
2875 Palumbo Dr. 
Lexington, KY 40509


Matador North Apartments 
(866) 712-7082 ext. 8985 
1053 Winburn Drive 
Lexington, KY 40511 


Cedarwood 
(866) 523-2887 ext. 1237 
180 Cordell Drive, #402 
Lexington, KY 40509


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Any update Teresa?


----------



## Candycane (Jun 1, 2006)

What are Baby's special needs? I could possibly find a home for her if I know what her needs are. I live in East Tennessee.


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

update on baby! I worked things out back then and got to keep baby and now own my own home! baby still needs alot of extra care but im right there every step of the way! I thought i was gonna lose her last year her kidneys shut down on her it was touch and go for a few days but thanks to my wonderful vet she pulled through since then i have 2 kids now and do a bit of rescuing. I have right now an 7 week old CHUG puppy that im been hand rearing since he was 2 weeks old and his siblings they were rescued from a BYB Iv placed all the puppies but her she was too tiny to place so I have to wait a lil longer. For anyone asking what a CHUG puppy is she is half chihuahua and pug. She is almost 8 weeks old now and is less then 15ozs. So everything worked out perfect sorry I didnt reply sooner between the home searching to keep baby and other things in my life I just didnt have time. I am back now! THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO POSTED! This is a wonderful board and am glad I could make it back!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Good to hear things worked out well. Sadly things have to get worse before they can get better. Good to see you have your life back on track.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Yay! I'm happy things are going well for you guys, it's nice to see the update! :wave:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awesome news!!! I would love to see pics of your Chug..that is one combination I havent seen yet;-)


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

The lil chug is somthing eles she is a tiny lil booger. She is as cute as a butten. She is going on 8 weeks old and will be ready to be adopted After august the 1st. Vet estimates her weight at about 3lbs at adult. I had to keep her a lil longer then her siblings because of fear of low blood sugar due to she is so tiny. She will be up for adoption if anyone is interested!

Here is some pics of the cutie. Sorry about the quality of the pics cam isnt too good.
This is her about 5 weeks old
















Recent pics of her at 7 weeks


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Are you breeding Chugs?

ETA......sorry I had misread.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

If i read it right she rescued them all from a puppy mill.......glad to hear an update on life!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

hi and welcome back


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awwwww! if you rescued the poor dears I commend you giving these babies a good start at life and finding them homes..what a good soul you are


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

Nooo dont breed em. Iv been hand raising them since they will tiny the were rescued off a puppymill here in Ky. Mother was so weak she died before they got her to the animal hospital. Didnt think the pups were gonna make it either badly infested with fleas and ticks but they all made is all 5 puppies nursed back to health and all have found homes but this lil girl she is growing on me..LOL which is bad when you try to foster cuz you wanna keep em all but you cant. Baby dosent like that rescues tho she is a loner dog so she just stays on my bed under the covers most of the time When I have other animals in the home..LOL


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

I did not look at the date of the original post until I got to the update, Whew, I cannot imagine having to give up any of my little darlins, and glad things worked out for you.. I was racking my brain trying to figure out where Baby could sleep if you needed someone to keep her awhile while you were looking for a place where you could keep her with you.. But things worked out for you .. Thank goodness.
That pup is so cute, reminds me of a Boston T in the face.. You done good with her!!


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

oh i'm so glad you got to keep her, i couldn't imagine having to loose one of my babies


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm glad you got to keep her too 

And that puppy is sooo cute. But I don't think my 2 dogs could handle another puppy in the house lol. I'm just getting Roxie to stop trying to "eat" Boss.


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm glad i got to keep baby too. I don't think i could live my life without her. She had bad cancer in her boobs it took a long touch and go time with her but she is cancer free now and is doing great but my bank account is broke..LOL The thought of having to rehome the dog iv had so long who was like my child my family my bestfriend was very SCARY and I hope noone has to go though it! Its heartbreaking. Oh and BTW the lil Chug pup Tiny found a home about a week ago! I was SO happy! but if he hadn't found a home she had one with me I grew very found of that lil girl!


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

ChihuahuaRidge said:


> I did not look at the date of the original post until I got to the update, Whew, I cannot imagine having to give up any of my little darlins, and glad things worked out for you.. I was racking my brain trying to figure out where Baby could sleep if you needed someone to keep her awhile while you were looking for a place where you could keep her with you.. But things worked out for you .. Thank goodness.
> That pup is so cute, reminds me of a Boston T in the face.. You done good with her!!


Its people like you who give this world hope! Just for thinking of somone eles feelings and thinking of what you could do to help someone is just amazing! Thank you for thinking of me and baby!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm so glad you didn't have to re-home her <3 Sounds like she's very lucky to have you as well ^_^


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

Aww im so glad for you, it must of been so scary for a while, but im sure you and baby are going to have a very happy home together xxx very relieved for you xxxxx


----------

